

Polaris Opens Dog Patch Labs in Cambridge - Minnesota
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2009/09/10/polaris-to-open-dog-patch-labs-incubator-in-cambridge/

======
aaroniba
The EtherPad team has been working in Dog Patch Labs SF for the past 3 months,
and we love it. Great community of hackers and entrepreneurs, and the Polaris
guys are awesome.

------
marram
Funny, I just talked to Mike Hirshland thinking he was a fellow hacker.
They're sharing office space with the company we rent our office space from!

------
prosa
If only the announcement came before the ritual September 1 lease signings
here in Boston!

